# Hummingbird Flying



## Scott W (May 7, 2011)

It has been fun watching the hummingbirds come and go from the feeder.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (May 7, 2011)

Wow, nice shot!


----------



## NayLoMo6C (May 7, 2011)

wow, you captured it's grace and beauty so wonderfully here. superb :thumbup:


----------



## Scott W (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## Marc-Etienne (May 7, 2011)

Wow! very nice and sharp. Love how you froze the movement. I see that you used a shutter speed of 1/1000s. Have you tried slower speed? What minimal speed do you recommend to freeze the wings?


----------

